

The Web in 1993: An academic's notes from the first WWW conference - JamesCRR
http://scholarlydigitaleditions.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/the-woodstock-of-web-geneva-25-27-may.html

======
JamesCRR
Gets interesting at " __ __My trip report __ __" \- the unedited notes
produced at the time (i.e. no hindsight)

